# why i opted out of tipping (uber is stealing)



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

this is going to seem stupid to alot of you im sure but here is the reason
1- uber is already stealing 50% or more of the gross with our "new " "agreement"
2- uber did steal my tips
as others hsve said they "never appeared" oops
3- im just so sick of ubers lies to us and pax they are toxic
so if a pax wants to tip me
and they do sometimes
cash
uber and its new ceo can take their 180 days of lies and shove it
for those that opted in
i hope they pay you
all of your tips
as we know uber is like a crackhead=
pathological liars


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> View attachment 153457
> this is going to seem stupid to alot of you im sure but here is the reason
> 1- uber is already stealing 50% or more of the gross with our "new " "agreement"
> 2- uber did steal my tips
> ...


 Man, you sure are showing Uber, arent you? I bet they stay up nights worrying about you not accepting tips.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Getting 10% of stolen tips is better than getting 0% of no tips. If you can increase your cash tips your strategy could have validity... but seems doubtful.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

lol










Trafficat said:


> Getting 10% of stolen tips is better than getting 0% of no tips. If you can increase your cash tips your strategy could have validity... but seems doubtful.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd be willing to bet that if a driver opts out of tipping then the passenger system remains exactly the same and the tips are just pocketed by Uber.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

personal choice on my part
im sick of talking to uber
entirely
i drive occasionally
to supplement my full time job
uber is a toxic lying scumbag company
i dont want to deal with the drama
i get paid
people get rides
and i get no hassles
if you opted in
great
and when you catch them stealing tips (you will )
fighting to get your own money from these pigs
i say f that
take your hand out of my wallet
i feel excellent about doing this
f uber
f the new ceo
uber = Enron
unsustainable with the current ignorance
until they raise the payout for us
they will burn and churn drivers
fyi ive ignored the ulli yuli igonoramous lol








uber is run by us !
no drivers ,no uber
thats a fact
i treat uber the way they deserve
as the lying cheating backstabbing scum of the earth
now go get your "sidehustle" on
how ridiculous and ghetto is that commercial f that



Howie428Uber said:


> I'd be willing to bet that if a driver opts out of tipping then the passenger system remains exactly the same and the tips are just pocketed by Uber.


i agree with you 100%



Trafficat said:


> Getting 10% of stolen tips is better than getting 0% of no tips. If you can increase your cash tips your strategy could have validity... but seems doubtful.


i hope you receive all your tips ,i just hate the company ,its like the fly that keeps ruining your picnic  cute avatar by the way

please hold ,...........
.............,.,.,......
..,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

lol
uber
you mean "screwber"


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

I too believe uber is stealing our tips. As i have said in a previous post, i witnessed and helped a passenger use the tipping option. Uber never paid that tip, despite numerous back and forths. Drivers that criticize other drivers for posting the truth and continue to give uber a pass - on stealing tips - are nothing but absolute morons.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I guarantee 1 of 2 things are going to happen. Uber is going to realize there is a software error and everyone will get their stolen tips back. Or 2. Another class action will happen and we will all get $7.95


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

To be fair you have to opt in to tips.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Since tip option started.
Week 1 - 2. Average 5 per week
Week 3-4. Average 3 per week
Week 5-6. Average 1-2 per week
After Week 6 - Lucky to see 1 per week show up. Only a buck or 2 at most.
Obvious but not surprising what's going on.


----------



## dt126 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jufkii, is Uber taking your tips or are you just not receiving many? I'm worried about this affecting PAX ratings, if they are tipping you and Uber is taking the tips are you then downvoting the PAX?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

dt126 said:


> Jufkii, is Uber taking your tips or are you just not receiving many? I'm worried about this affecting PAX ratings, if they are tipping you and Uber is taking the tips are you then downvoting the PAX?


pax ratings mean nothing there are always ants willing to pick up even the lowest rated passengers.


----------



## dt126 (Jun 28, 2017)

They mean a lot to me. I've completely stopped using Uber now because of the potential of downvoting. I was good for at least 10-15 rides and 3-5 Ubereats per week. I've tipped every ride since they started it (although I may have forgotten once or twice), but I just got tired of having to ask every driver how much of a tip they wanted in order not to down-vote me. I hoped to get some type of consensus among drivers of this forum (via earlier posts) but expectations are all over the map. I just stopped altogether until Uber/Drivers/PAX sort this out. I've dramatically cut back on ride-sharing, but when doing it, I've been using Lyft instead (yes I know that the same system exists but since Lyft didn't change course like Uber did, they are getting my business). I switched from Ubereats to Amazon, because there is no punishment if the driver doesn't think my $5 tip on a single bag of food is enough.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I guarantee 1 of 2 things are going to happen. Uber is going to realize there is a software error and everyone will get their stolen tips back. Or 2. Another class action will happen and we will all get $7.95


In my case - #1


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> To be fair you have to opt in to tips.


I didn't need to opt in to get tips...isn't it automatically for everyone? And how do you opted out of tips? I don't see any options where it says to opt out/in


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

mystic love said:


> I didn't need to opt in to get tips...isn't it automatically for everyone? And how do you opted out of tips? I don't see any options where it says to opt out/in


I have no idea now when it all first got started it asked something like would you like to receive tip or not now or something to that effect.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no idea now when it all first got started it asked something like would you like to receive tip or not now or something to that effect.


OK


----------



## AAApone (Sep 29, 2017)

First post today so heya everyone, also UBER is bs and is definitely stealing tips. Had a passenger last night add an extra 15 doller tip on top of the 5 they already gave me, the initial 5 showed on my account but the extra 15 never showed and their craptastic email and call center are completely useless saying I get the 5 doller tip and then a cut and paste response saying the tips are up to a passengers discretion. Only problem is I saw the passenger pay me the extra tip in the app and their account get charged but noting going into mine.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Howie428Uber said:


> I'd be willing to bet that if a driver opts out of tipping then the passenger system remains exactly the same and the tips are just pocketed by Uber.


No, it actually tells the rider that the driver had not opted in or enabled tipping.


----------

